# Trying to talk to the girl i like



## Sanctus (Dec 10, 2010)

i will try to take my shyness by the horns and try to have a conversation with her , from what i observed she is kinda of shy she stays only with her friend which is a girl so any advice will be welcomed


----------



## prisonpaintpot (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi. I don't really have much advice, but I definitely think you should go for it. Nothing can really go that far wrong with your just talking to her, and if she's a fellow shy person then even better. I'm not sure what the situation here is, are you in some form of education and sharing a class with her or something? Whatever it is, I'm sure you can find some common ground between you, even if it's just a comment on what's going on around you at the time, and use that as a starting place. Good luck with this anyhow, and post back to say how it went.


----------



## Sanctus (Dec 10, 2010)

I cant belive it , i got so sick today that i had to come home after 2 hours at school , cant wait to get better and finally do it


----------



## prisonpaintpot (Jan 23, 2011)

That sucks! It sounds like you're determined to talk to her, though, so your illness is just a small delay at this point. Hopefully you can get back into school soon and do it. I would try not to think about it too much in the meanwhile though, overthinking it might make it harder for when you do go back! Feel better.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

You can do it!! ^_^ I actaully kinda subconcioussnly (sp?) pick out the girls in my classroom who are the more shy types, kind of makes much easier to talk and to relate too in a way, also that means she's not talking to anybody else so no "competition" haha


----------



## MelysCariad (Jan 26, 2011)

Being a shy girl myself, I know how this goes! It works both ways.
Just try and be yourself and stay collected. If it's a bit awkward at first don't freak out! Just be as friendly as you can . Other then that, try not to over think things!
Good luck to you!!


----------



## Sanctus (Dec 10, 2010)

thanks all for replying im actually in a between semester break so one more week to wait , this is my last obstacle in the SA problem i managed to be social again , made a circle of friends


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I am in this situation but the girl I think likes me is not really shy but I am


----------



## Sanctus (Dec 10, 2010)

okay weird turn of evements i met this cute girl and we talked , have some common interests and got her messenger id , now only to find out if she has a bf


----------

